# Genehmigung im Außenbereich von NRW



## Kuronski (23. März 2013)

Liebe Forumsnutzer,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe auf hifreiche Ratschläge. Wir sind zum Jahresbeginn in den Außenbereich gezogen. Zu unserem Grundstück gehört eine große, derzeit ungenutzte Wiese hinter dem Hausgrundstück. Dort würde ich nun gerne einen größeren Teich anlegen, der ausschließlich als Biotop dienen soll. Es ist also kein Fischbesatz vorgesehen oder ähnliches. Nun gibt es zwei Fragen, die mich sehr beschäftigen.  Ich brauche jedenfalls eine Genehmigung. Wenn ich das Grundwasser nutze, ist hierfür die Untere Wasserbehörde zuständig. Hier wäre ich allerdings recht optimistisch, denn es wird derzeit sogar vom Kreis dazu aufgerufen, neue Kleingewässer als Biotope im Außenbereich anzulegen, es wird sogar finanziell gefördert. Lt. Berater sollte der Teich jedoch mind. rund 250 qm haben.  Das Problem dabei: Im Sommer wird der Grundwasserspiegel vermutlich so weit sinken, dass bestenfalls in der Mitte noch eine flache Pfütze verbleibt, schlimmstenfalls habe ich da in den Sommermonaten einen trockenen Krater. Lieber wäre mir da ein kleinerer, aber dafür abgedichteter Teich, der ganzjährig in den Wasserspiegel halten kann. Allerdings wäre dann direkt unsere örtliche Bauordnung zuständig, die mir mündlich die Auskunft erteilte, der Teich wäre höchstens genehmigungsfähig, wenn er ganz nah am Haus angebunden sei . Das macht aber für ein echtes Biotop m. E. keinen Sinn,da das Haus direkt an einer Landstraße liegt und Amphibien und anderes Getier ja auch möglichst ungestört bleiben sollen. Ums Haus ist auch alles weitgehend gepflastert.
Ich wäre daher dankbar für Erfahrungen zum Thema Grundwasserteich, auch für Buchempfehlungen etc.  Habe dazu bislang nichts gefunden. Schön wäre es auch, wenn jemand Beispiele oder Urteile kennen würde, bei denen ein abgedichteter Biotopteich im Außenbereich genehmigt wurde im Hinblick auf seinen ökologischen Nutzen. Mir will sich nicht erschließen, warum die eine Behörde zum Teichbau im Außenbereich sogar aufruft und die andere sagt, das sei nicht genehmigungsfähig. . Vielen Dank schon mal vorab.


----------



## Sponsor (24. März 2013)

*AW: Genehmigung im Außenbereich von NRW*

Fakt ist was der Kreis genehmigt hat, muss schriftlich vorliegen, kann und wird in der Regel die örtliche Behörde nicht umstoßen. Es sei denn die Wiese unterliegt irgendwelchen Sonderauflagen.

Normalerweise geht man immer davon aus das ein Teich keine versiegelte Fläche darstellt, egal ob mit oder ohne Folie. Es kann aber sein, das die Behörden bewusst auf nicht abgedichtete Wasserlorcher setzen damit diese Oberflächenwasser und Grundwasser sammeln und langsam in den Kreislauf wieder zurück geben sollen im dem Hochwasserschutz zu dienen. In diesem Fall wäre eine Abdichtung kontraproduktiv, da das Wasser dem Kreislauf nicht direkt wieder zufließt.


----------



## Kuronski (24. März 2013)

*AW: Genehmigung im Außenbereich von NRW*

Hallo Sponsor,
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Um Hochwasserschutz geht es wohl nicht bei der Fördermaßnahme, sondern ausdrücklich um Artenschutz. Ich werde mich dann darum bemühen, den Kreis in jedem Fall als Unterstützer ins Boot zu holen. Vielleicht kann man es ja als Grundwasserteich versuchen und noch nachträglich abdichten, falls er zu sehr austrocknet?!


----------

